# Tell us about your barn.



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I know there was another thread but idk where it went, so im starting a new one

-i pay $75 for the summer and $150 for the winter.
-the horses get fed grain once a day and hay 3 times a day
-indoor arena
-28 stalls
-race track
-over 50 miles of trails
-wash rack
-pond and pool for the horses
-big pastures
-and grass galore!!!!!!!!!!

post pics if you want


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

no one?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, im leasing a horse, so i dont have to pay board....yet. =)



-But my barn has 19 12X12 stalls, and one smaller one, for a little mini. 
-the barn itself is HUGE! so much storage room. 
-2 huge tack rooms, one for the boarders, and one for my trainers lesson kids' tack.
-5 large paddocks
-about 25 acres in trails.
-round pen
-outdoor arena
-indoor arena
-and a very large run in shed for a few of the horses that are not stalled. 

Here are a few pictures of the barn


This is the front of the barn before it was just painted.









5 of the large stalls









Me riding in the outdoor









And me in the indoor









The pinto is my lease horse. =)


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Mmmm I pay about 900 for board. Indoor and outdoor. Realistically they could be charging over a 1,000 for board where I live so its a bargin.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

$900 for board???!!!!! holly moly!! i dont board my horse.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

My current barn = a couple toothpicks and a playing card hahahaha

Currently looking to buy a new place - 3 of my horses are with my mom in California, and the other 2 are with their prev owner (who I recently bought them from) in Ohio. Once we get to go home, hopefully we'll have a new place bought by then and be able to bring them all together.

Looking for places in Missouri!!!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

$900 tissicar??? jeeze thats a lot


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

I pay $800. We have an indoor, HUGEEEE outdoor jumping, outdoor dressage ring, on site horse show, all day turnout, mucked stalls, feed, hay, on site trainers, GREAT community and friends. I could never move to a never barn


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> $900 tissicar??? jeeze thats a lot


 I live in NJ so anything decent under a thousand is a blessing.


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

I live in Oklahoma. I pay 300.00 a month for full board, grain 2-3 times a day, all the hay he can clean up, daily turn-out, clipping and bathing. He is really coddled. When his training starts in june (if it EVER stops raining here 21 days of rain, yeah no kidding!) I will pay 500.00 per month. That is about the going rate for training here. I really love my trainer and would not trust my boy with anyone else! She has a great barn with a wash rack and probably 10-12 stalls. The feed he gets is specially made by amish people with lots of flax and seeds with natural oils. Yeah, he is pampered for sure!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I haven't had to board since 1984 when I was still in NY (Westchester County). When I was there we were paying $350 per month for a 12x12 stall and decent ring. The big lure was access to the Rockefeller Estate and 4500 acres of groomed trails. It was magnificent. One of our favorite rides was taking the trails down to Tarrytown and the grave of Washington Irving (The Headless Horseman) - it took ~4 or 5 hours round trip and you never crossed a road.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

lb_cake said:


> I live in Oklahoma. I pay 300.00 a month for full board, grain 2-3 times a day, all the hay he can clean up, daily turn-out, clipping and bathing. He is really coddled. When his training starts in june (if it EVER stops raining here 21 days of rain, yeah no kidding!) I will pay 500.00 per month. That is about the going rate for training here. I really love my trainer and would not trust my boy with anyone else! She has a great barn with a wash rack and probably 10-12 stalls. The feed he gets is specially made by amish people with lots of flax and seeds with natural oils. Yeah, he is pampered for sure!


Very cool! I wish I paid 300!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

I pay $20 a week, it's great there's an old silo thats been converted into a tack shed. My horse is in a paddock with Wild_spots two horses. & there's a smaller paddock were wild_spot & my friend keeps her horse, between the three of us, some one feeds that night. Usually we go & ride almost every night. its great because its like 10 min away from my house its great!


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

*my barn*

We pay 125 a month and our stalls ar 12x14. that includes hay and grain in the am.. we are in charge for night time chores..we have a great pasture and 60 acers of trails and 2 round pens..there are 10 stall all taken by my horses or my friends so it is very nice


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh that makes sence trissicar


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

My barn has 20 box stalls, and indoor and outdoor arena, tack room, wash rack, and a nursery next door that serves as our trails.  Plus 6 grass pastures and a dry lot. I board for free at the moment, in exchange for so many hours of labor per month. I'm also in charge of feeding all the horses one night a week, and all the boarders have a specific night to feed. I'm also in charge of trucking in my own grain, hay, and shavings, and cleaning my own stalls. I like doing things myself anyway, so it's cool.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> I know there was another thread but idk where it went, so im starting a new one
> 
> -i pay $75 for the summer and $150 for the winter.
> -the horses get fed grain once a day and hay 3 times a day


This doesn't make sense to me. Are you/your parents paying for the food? Hay isn't that expensive here in IL but the combo of hay and grain would cost more than the amounts you mention.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Joshie said:


> This doesn't make sense to me. Are you/your parents paying for the food? Hay isn't that expensive here in IL but the combo of hay and grain would cost more than the amounts you mention.


Those amounts are not too far off, Josie. Due to a good pasture, grain only costs me ~$14.00 during the summer, feeding one horse and one pony. During the winter, I suppliment with hay and that costs me ~$50 for a round bail. I keep the hay in the barn and take off what I need for the day - I don't give them free access to the round bails.


----------

